# Image Needed



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

I need an image for the background of a website I'm making.

It needs to look good tiled, and be Smash Bros related somehow, or a darkish theme.

Also, how do you get rid of boxes around clickable images? Setting ALINK VLINK and LINK to "white" makes them all white(duh) but I don't want that border...
*FIXED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
So if someone could make me the image please? I'll accept whatevers best... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks in advance.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

About the border in the images:
CODE


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> About the border in the images:
> CODE


Thanks, I'm kinda trying to learn HTML, but I keep skimming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay now it's backwards day again, I say you stats under you ava, and its backwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not now but it was.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Okay now it's backwards day again, I say you stats under you ava, and its backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something must be wrong with your browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, HTML is really easy, use this site to read a few tutorials:
http://globalnetpromotions.com/free--html-...--frontpage.htm

And use the  tag for links.
?


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew the basics, like links, images, link+image, and now I got size covered, color. Thanks though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll show the website once I'm done with it(it'll be plain, I don't really want to take time to learn javascript, I knew the popup code once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good times lol


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 20, 2008)

Your talking about the dotted line around clickable items?


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

Votkrath said:
			
		

> Your talking about the dotted line around clickable items?


No, a full border, anyways, it's fixed right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, so I'm asking for the image now, I got all the help I needed on the border.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

How 'bout this image?




It will look good tiled


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> How 'bout this image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay!



Spoiler: TEST


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 20, 2008)

Talking about something like this? http://www.bingegamer.net/wp-content/uploa...bbwallpaper.jpg

xD


----------



## alex (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, now I'm confused at this part. I don't remember how to change the icon at the top(like the tab or left or the address bar)


----------



## Egonny (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a favicon, you can apply it using

CODE
in your header.


----------

